# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Roofing contractor Tassie

## Black Cat

So after five years waiting for the plumber to come back and install the guttering on the side of the gable he replaced the cladding on, and six months of being told he will be here 'in a week or so' to do the measurements for the rest of the roof and yes, he would have it installed by the end of April (but apparently not this year), I am looking for a competent reliable tradie who will not walk away when the job is almost but not quite finished, and who will use up the materials that have been cluttering up my yard for the last five years. 
I have sheeting for another side of the first gable, guttering for that side of the roof, battens for all of the roof, sisalation (one full roll and two partial rolls), a bale of insulation batts that, after five years are probably useless, and probably a few more odds and sods if I venture into the spare room (aka the shed). 
Is anyone out there interested or available to take it on?

----------

